# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  كِندة .. ملوك الجاهلية .. وفرسان الإسلام ..

## أبو الصادق

..كِندة ..

ظهرت فى شبه الجزيرة العربية في منطقة نجد قضى عليها المناذرة في سنة 529م ثم ظهرت من جديد في نفس المنطقة مع طابعها القبلي البدوىّ

وكانت من أصل قحطاني وكثيرا ما تدعى كندة الملوك , وهي قبيلة من قبائل القحطانيه نشأت في مملكة كندهوادي دوعن في القرن الثالث الميلادي, وكانت تعتبر أحد القبائل السبأية. لعبت هذه القبيلة دوراً مهماً في الحرب السبأية, بعد فوز السبأيين في الحرب استقر قسم من القبيلة في حضرموت, لكن القسم الأكبر منها رجع إلى مأرب. وتنسب القبيلة إلى ثور بن عفير الذي كند نعمة أباه حسب كتب التاريخ وهو أمير من سلالة قحطان بن هود عليه السلام اللذان عاشا وتوفيا في حضرموت.

بعد استيلاء حمير على مأرب, توجه الكنديون إلى البحرين القديمة (حاليا منطقة الأحساء والقطيف في السعودية و جزيرة البحرين) لكنهم طردوا من قبل قبيلة عبدالقيس العدناني. رجعت القبيلة إلى حضرموت لكنها تركت جزءً منها في شمال نجد (أو كما يسمى أحياناً جبل شمر).

عندما رجع الكنديون إلى حضرموت في القرن الرابع الميلادي, كانت حمير في ذروة قوتها بعد استيلائها على مأرب (آخر دولة منافسة لها في الجنوب العربي). كان لكندة عداء قديم مع حضرميو الجنوب, لذا سكنوا في حضرموت الشمالية وأعطوا سلطة على حضرموت بأكملها من قبل الحميريون. من هذه المرحلة, أعتبر المؤرخون قبيلة كندة جزءً من تحالف قبيلة حمير.

خلال القرن الخامس الميلادي, أصبحت القبائل العدنانية في الشمال خطر يهدد طريق القوافل بين اليمن وحضرموت والشام, فقرر الحميريون أن يؤسسوا دولة تابعة لهم لكي تحكم وسط شبه الجزيرة العربية (نجد) وشمالها. أصبح الكنديون مدعومين بالمال والعتاد لكي يأخذوا هذا الدور في بناء هذه الدولة. بدأت الدولة الكندية في 425 ميلادي عندما أصبح حجر آكل المرار بن عمرو الملك الأول على كندة بتعيين من حسن بن عمرو بن تباع, ملك حمير آنذاك.

الحروب مع المناذرة

في ذلك العصر كان كلا من الغساسنة, المناذرة, والكنديون قحاطنة كحلانييون يخضعون إما البيزنطيون, الفرس, أو الحميريون ملوك اليمن لكي يحموا مصالح أسيادهم من مخاطر غارات بعض القبائل . أما بالنسبة للكنديون فقد كانوا أهدأ القبائل مع العدنانيون وأكثرها صلحا, مما سبب لهم حربا مع المناذرة الخاضعين للفرس, وكان السبب المباشر لذهاب ملك كندة.

سقوط حمير

غزت مملكة أكسوم "الحبشة" حمير عام 525م مما أدى إلى انحدار قوة الكنديون شيئا فشيئا. خلال ثلاث سنوات تقسمت كندة إلى عدة ممالك صغيرة سقطت بعد ذلك واحدة تلو الأخرى من 530م إلى 540م حيث سقطت آخر مملكة كندية بسبب غزوات متتالية من القبائل العدنانية.

رجال من كندة

أبو الطيب المتنبي وإسمه أحمد بن الحسين الكندي والشاعر الأموي المقنع الكندي وهو الذي كان يخفي وجهه خوفا من الحسد لجماله و رجاء بن حيوة الذي كان مستشارا لسليمان بن عبدالملك الخليفة الأموي وأول فيلسوف عربي وهو الكندي والعلامة المعروف ابن خلدون الحضرمي المولود في تونس والراهب عبد المسيح الكندي وغيرهم كثيرون لايتسع المجال للحديث عنهم.

صحابة من كندة

المقداد بن الأسود الذي قال كلمته التي أدمعت عيني الرسول محمد بن عبدالله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قائلا يوم استشار الرسول صلى الله علية وسلم الصحابة :

"والله يارسول الله لوخضت هذا البحر الهائج فإننا لنحاربه معك".

و الأشعث بن قيس الذي تم إرساله إلى اليمن ليدعوهم للإسلام والصحابي هانئ بن يزيد وغيرهم.

امرؤ القيس

لعل أشهر رجال كندة هو امرؤ القيس الذي كان شاعرا معروفا و واحد من أشهر شعراء الجاهلية والذي عرف بمحاولته استعادة حكم أبيه الضائع. خلال عام 540 م حطم المناذرة جمع القرى والمستوطنات الكندية في نجد لإجبارهم على الرجوع إلى موطنهم في حضرموت, لكن بوجود الأثيوبيين الأكسوميين في غرب اليمن فضل الكنديون ومن ضمنهم امرؤ القيس على أن يتحالفوا مع المناذرة.

الكِنديّون اليوم

يعيش أغلب المتحدرون من قبائل كندة اليوم في حضرموت وجنوب وشمال وغرب المملكة العربية السعودية , والعراق,الكويت,ا  لإمارات,قطر. بعض المدن والقرى التي بناها ملوك كندة توجد حتى اليوم في المملكة العربية السعودية منها قرية الفاو, و دومة الجندل.

----------

